# Most Popular Legion/Sucessors on Heresy-Online?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

*Most Popular Legion/Successors Chapter on Heresy-Online? *POLL*

There is another poll for most popular space marine chapter but i think its a very incomplete one, as theres plenty of popular chapters missing and a few not so popular ones in the poll. so ive devised this one: vote for your favorite legion or if your fav is one of the sucessors chapters then vote for your sucessors roots and vote for their original legion. pretty easy hey? lets get the ball rolling!

im voting for Imperial Fists as im a Soul Drinkers man.
but bloody hell i love the Luna Wolves pre-heresy.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I suppose I'd better ad my vote for Chapter 666, The Grey Knights then 
THough honestly.. I prefer Nuns with Guns.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

You know, you could have just added an "Other" category, right?

But since I really can't vote for Grey Knights, I vote for Alpha Legion. Pre- and Post-Heresy, they were the most tricky and unorthodox of all the SM/CSM legions. I mean, what good is an impenetrable Imperial Fists fortress when a couple squads from your enemy's army can sneak into the fortress and raise hell in there.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Dark Angels for me


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah.. add in Grey Knights!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If Grey Knights had been listed I would have voted for them but I went for Alpha Legion instead.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

The Emperor's First!!! Dark Angels!!!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I went ahead and added GKs and other.

I changed the votes of the two people who voted alpha legion ebcause they bothw anted GKs instead...Alpha Legion must be a popular fallback chapter for GK fans ;-)

I also changed the spelling of one of the ones already there...as much as I think 'blood angles' is an intriguing chapter name, I don't remember any chapters founded on mutual love of violent geometry.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Gal, you missed Dark Angles - the battle brothers of shading relative to geometry.

I voted Wolves - first Codex I owned.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark Angles clearly refers to non-euclidean geometry used in Cthulhulian magic and summoning pacts...

But I suppose "Angels" makes more sense in context


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Thousand Sons.

Although honorable mention goes to Dark Angels, Iron Warriors, and pre-Heresy Death Guard.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Haha, dark/blood angles! That's what I get for making late night polls!


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

White Scars steals a vote from me with their speedy bikes. Literally, of course.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Dark Angles clearly refers to non-euclidean geometry used in Cthulhulian magic and summoning pacts...
> 
> But I suppose "Angels" makes more sense in context


:laugh: I barely even get that, but it's still freakin' hilarious.

Was it you changed it to the current spelling, or was that the OP? Anegls, I believe...:laugh:


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

i cant choose! i love them all soooo much!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Thousand Sons, both pre- and post-Heresy. Pure awesome.

And gotta love the Blood Angles. They can kill you with Thales' Theorem.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Easily Grey Knights, they're better than the average space marine! Psychic powers + Force Weapons + bad-ass looks + daemon kill-ability = >SM


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

geez those grey knights are popular early!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Seems to me that Grey knights need people to talk them up, the DA are ahead with little comintary...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Note how nobody likes Word Bearers. Makes me lol.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Someone actually voted for the smurfs?!? Anywho, The Fists for me. I love the chapter/legion itself and they are also my big daddy, altho we are 6 times their size, but hey!

Imperial Fists
Crimson Fists
Black Templars
Soul Drinkers

Hooray!!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

High Marshall Mendark said:


> Someone actually voted for the smurfs?!? Anywho, The Fists for me. I love the chapter/legion itself and they are also my big daddy, altho we are 6 times their size, but hey!
> 
> Imperial Fists
> Crimson Fists
> ...


yeah im a SD man, but i also love the fists anywayz. 
'walls fail, fist's do not' love that quote.
got a soft spot for the DA's but.

Go Fists!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Note how nobody likes Word Bearers. Makes me lol.


I love those guys, but Thousand Sons are just as badass. Also, they worship Tzeentch. Thats 2 win-by-default against 1, so Thousand Sons win.

All is Dust!


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

First vote for the Sallies. I like their style. And their black-ness. My Chapter is actually a successor for them. So, I guess the moral of the story is this:

Dark Angels players, do not think you are unique and special just because you have a unique codex. If anything, that just means there's enough of you that GW figured they could squeeze some extra cash out of you by making you buy an extra codex.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thuellai said:


> First vote for the Sallies. I like their style. And their black-ness. My Chapter is actually a successor for them. So, I guess the moral of the story is this:
> 
> Dark Angels players, do not think you are unique and special just because you have a unique codex. If anything, that just means there's enough of you that GW figured they could squeeze some extra cash out of you by making you buy an extra codex.


Honestly, if you read the Codex, you'd understand it's crap.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Honestly, if you read the Codex, you'd understand it's crap.


I don't see that being a helpful argument for Dark Angels fans. Not only did GW make them buy another Codex, but a crappy Codex.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Orrrrr you could just use Dark Angels models and Codex: Space Marines.


----------



## Fungus (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the salamander's, sure they aren't as fancy as other SM but they are one of the most loyal to the emperor and unlike other chapters they try not to spill innocent blood. :grin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

It has to be pre and post heresy Emperors Children.
I just love how vain they are, Eidolon was my favrite character in the HH books.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

How can you not love the iron hands who's terminator's are actualy well
terminators... anyway they had  a freaking awsome primarch with metal fists.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

I have one problem with the Iron Hands - laziest Primarch naming ever. The guy's name is Ferrus Manus. You wanna know what that means? "Iron Hands". That's right, the leader of the Iron Hands is named Iron Hands.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Thuellai said:


> I have one problem with the Iron Hands - laziest Primarch naming ever. The guy's name is Ferrus Manus. You wanna know what that means? "Iron Hands". That's right, the leader of the Iron Hands is named Iron Hands.


yes i know but that doesn't detract from his awsomeness:grin:


----------

